# The 5 minute whisker-biscuit!



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

NEW! 5 Minute Whisker Biscuit by MTS! *It pulls! It sucks!*

Just wanted to share this whisker biscuit I built in literally ten minutes (yep. I lied in the title.). It's just cardboard, hot glue, plastic and two clothespins. You might be wondering why the hole is so small. Well, I'm a firm believer of using very thin lightweight arrows with the slingshot in order to maximize range. Kinda like blowgun darts. They can fly very very far with appropriate fletching.

Marvel in its beauty and engineering excellence :


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mike The Spike said:


> Marvel in its beauty and engineering excellence :


Also..master craftsmanship and quality control! 

As long as it works!


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

Blind and deaf squirrels and rabbits beware!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

That's is some good skills buddy!


----------

